# Servomotor mit über 50.000 rpm??



## SPCIQ9 (17 November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt musste ich mich doch mal glatt hier anmelden um von euch Profis Rat zu holen, ich weiß nämlich nicht mehr weiter.

In meiner Firma haben wir eine Entgratermaschine (Funktion/Art ist hier mal eher irrelevant), wo ein CBN-Schleifstift über einen Servomotor angetrieben wird. Aktuell läuft ein "PERSKE KNS 22.08-2", welcher ja bis maximal 30.000 rpm dreht. Unser Frequenzumrichter ist leider schon bei 23.000 rpm am Ende. Trotz alledem bräuchten wir einen Motor, der am besten über 50.000 rpm macht. Und das ist die Frage an euch, gibt es sowas? Ich habe nämlich nirgends was dazu gefunden, wenn ein Servogetriebemotor, dann immer nur Übersetzung ins langsame, nie ins schnelle.

Die Anforderungen sind:
- Industrie (Produktion, bis 35° C und dreckige Umgebung)
- Wenig Leistung erforderlich, über die Drehzahl ist genug Schwungmasse fürs Entgraten da, aktuell 0,6 KW
- Querbelastung auf der Welle, zwar nur sehr klein, aber über die Dauer gehen die Lager schnell kaputt, aktuell ca. alle 2 Monate Lagertausch angesagt
- 400 V

Oder hat jemand noch ne andere Idee die sich einfach umsetzen lässt. Preis spielt erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle, es soll halt möglichst lange halten trotz Dreck und der kleinen Querbelastung.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Grüße aus dem schönen (kalten) Oberfranken


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 November 2017)

Naja ... Perske wäre hier schon der Name, der mir zu solchen Drehzahlbereichen eingefallen wäre ...
Aber dein Problem ist ja ein ganz Anderes ... du hast ja ein Problem mit deinen Lagerstellen und das wird bei noch höherer Drehzahl nicht besser werden.
Du brauchst also geeignete Lager für dein Werkzeug und du könntest mit einem Riemen (z.B.) die Welle deines Motors entlasten UND auch gleichzeitig zu einer Übersetzung (also mehr Drehzahl) kommen.
Das Ganze ist aber aus meiner Sicht eher ein konstruktives Problem (du bräuchtest also erstmal einen guten Maschinenbau-Konstrukteur).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2017)

http://www.hsk.com/produkte/Spindel_2012.pdf


----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2017)

https://www.weissgmbh.com/en/products/product-finder/


----------



## zako (17 November 2017)

... bei 50000rpm und typischen zweipolpaarigen Motoren ergibt das eine Ausgangsfrequenz von 1667Hz. Bei einem SINAMICS Booksize- Verband würde ich auf min. 8,33 kHz Pulsfrequenz gehen oder bei einer dreipolpaarigen gleich auf min. 12,5kHz (da bräuchtest Du ja schon 2400 Hz Ausgangsfreqenz ).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 November 2017)

Für solche Frequenzumrichter muss man sich vermutlich erst eine Genehmigung beim Amt einholen, dass du damit auch keine Uranzentrifugen herstellst ;-)


----------



## zako (17 November 2017)

... ups
Macht bloß keinen Blödsinn in Oberfranken wenn es Euch so kalt ist


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 November 2017)

Die Perske Biester haben übrigens meistens nur ein Polpaar. Ich habe dafür schon einige Wicklungen erstellt, da braucht es schlanke Finger.


----------



## doctorVLT (19 November 2017)

Hi, wie Thomas schon sagte...Umrichter sind seit einigen Jahren auf Max 599Hz begrenzt und brauchen eine Genehmigung (viel Bürokratie) um es "Freischahlten zu lassen".

Ansonsten kenne ich neben Perske auch diesen hier:

http://www.kemmerich-elektromotoren...ed/luftgekuehlt/details/3-ac-drehstrom-3.html

Sind Drehstrom ASM für Umrichterbetrieb.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2017)

Wie wär's denn mit einer Druckluft-Spindel?
https://www.mannesmann-demag.com/de/schleifspindel.html
oder
https://schunk.com/fileadmin/pim/docs/IM0021345.PDF

Da gibt's auch keinen Ärger mit Exportbestimmungen.
Man muß halt die Energiekosten und ggf. die Abluft (ölhaltig) betrachten.
Dafür sind die Teile meist sehr robust.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## santacrews (19 November 2017)

Mahlzeit. 
Siemens (Sinamics S120) ist sogar bei 550Hz begrenzt. Dort bekommt man allerdings eine Lizenz für rund 30€ um die 550Hz Grenze zu deaktivieren. 
6SL3074-0AA02-0AA0

Wie hoch man dann kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Und Papierkram / Bürokratie ist Quatsch. Wird ja nicht ausgeführt die Maschine.


----------



## zako (19 November 2017)

> Wie hoch man dann kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht.



... anbei der Auszug aus dem Funktionshandbuch SINAMICS


----------



## SPCIQ9 (20 November 2017)

Super, danke Leute, das geht auf jedenfall in die richtige Richtung 

- Konstruktiv das ganze zu lösen wäre meine Aufgabe, ich bin nur alles was FU etc betrifft, nicht so bewandert, deswegen die Frage  Die Querbelastung lässt sich aber leider nicht verringern, haben schon mal überlegt, konstruktiv was zu ändern, aber dann geht die Maschine nicht mehr so, wie sie es soll.

- Riemen ist schwer umzusetzen, wenn wir von einer Grunddrehzahl von 15.000 rpm ausgehen und das ganze 4fach übersetzen, ist die Geschwindigkeit des Riemens eine echte Ansage, über einen Motor direkt fände ich denke ich die schönere Lösung.

- Pneumatik läuft aktuell auf einer alten Maschine, funktioniert soweit gut, nur wollen wir weg von der Pneumatik, da es im Unterhalt echt teuer ist auf Dauer, und das ganze läuft 6 Tage die Woche 24 Std., ist also auf jedenfall ein Thema und eine elektrische Neuanschaffung rechnet sich da sehr schnell. 

- Asynchronmotor, welchen man mit einem FU ansteuern kann, klingt echt interessant. Nur, bei meiner benötigten Drehzahl wären das ja trotzdem mindestens 1000 Hz. Ist sowas ohne Probleme machbar? Neuer FU ist dann unumgänglich, gibt es da Tipps von euch? Zu groß darf er natürlich nicht werden, brauch schließlich 4 davon und die müssen in meinen Schaltschrank passen (Tiefe ca. 30 cm). Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das ganze auf unter 600 Hz zu reduzieren und trotzdem diese Drehzahl zu erreichen, da es ja wirklich eine Beschränkung gibt, ist mir auch völlig neu..

Danke auf jedenfall schonmal für euer konstruktive Hilfe, das bringt mich schon mal weiter! 

PS: @zako Hallo, soo kalt ist es in Oberfranken auch noch nicht, auch wenn hier der Kühlschrank Deutschlands ist


----------



## Heinileini (20 November 2017)

50.000 /min sind nicht gerade wenig. Schon mal beim SchleifMittelHersteller nachgefragt, ob bzw. welche Erfahrungen vorliegen?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der für seine Tests auch auf pneumatische Lösungen zurückgreift, aber weiss man es?


----------



## illi (22 November 2017)

Wir hatten damals diese Spindel im Einsatz: https://shop.fischerspindle.com/epages/fp.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/fp/Products/SC1060-OA-S0019

max Drehzahl war 160 000 Upm. Da war ein Umrichter von Sieb & Meyer verbaut. An dem Umrichter hatten wir auch testweise eine Spindel mit 250 000 Upm. Die Motoren wurden geberlos betrieben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das auch nur Asynchronmotoren waren.

Gruß Stephen


----------



## maxder2te (23 November 2017)

Ich kann mich noch an die Lust-Umrichter (heute LTI-motion) erinnern, die wir bei einer Holzbearbeitung mal eingesetzt haben - die gingen bis 1600 Hz bei Asynchronmotoren - was einer Synchrondrehzahl von 96000 U/min bei einer zweipoligen Maschine entspricht.

Außerdem fällt mir da das Stichwort 'Magnetlagertechnik' ein - vor allem da an meiner Uni ein entsprechendes Institut daran forscht und ein Freund von mir seine Dissertation dazu verfasst hat.
'Von der Stange' gibts sowas bei LTI Motion bis 60.000 U/min.
https://www.lti-motion.com/de/produkte/magnetlagersysteme


lg


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2017)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Außerdem fällt mir da das Stichwort 'Magnetlagertechnik' ein - vor allem da an meiner Uni ein entsprechendes Institut daran forscht und ein Freund von mir seine Dissertation dazu verfasst hat.


Naja für eine Entgradspindel vielleicht etwas zuviel des Guten 
Wir hatten bis vor ein paar Jahren Pfeiffer Turbo Molekularpumpen mit (aktiver ?) Magnetlagerung im Einsatz. Absolutes High End und das unter vergleichsweise rauen Fertigungsbedingungen.
Bei den größeren Modellen lag die Drehzahl bei knapp 40000, die kleineren liefen mit ca. 90000. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## maxder2te (23 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja für eine Entgradspindel vielleicht etwas zuviel des Guten
> Wir hatten bis vor ein paar Jahren Pfeiffer Turbo Molekularpumpen mit (aktiver ?) Magnetlagerung im Einsatz. Absolutes High End und das unter vergleichsweise rauen Fertigungsbedingungen.
> Bei den größeren Modellen lag die Drehzahl bei knapp 40000, die kleineren liefen mit ca. 90000.


Naja, ich bin nur auf die Stichwörter 'Lager' und '50.000' aufgesprungen.

Es gibt zu dem Thema übrigens auf Youtube ein nettes Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0xx_rYJ-zI


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2017)

> Es gibt zu dem Thema übrigens auf Youtube ein nettes Video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0xx_rYJ-zI



Klingt wie ein Starfighter, der gerade angeworfen wird. Nur war der noch 100x lauter


----------



## santacrews (24 November 2017)

SPCIQ9 schrieb:


> Super, danke Leute, das geht auf jedenfall in die richtige Richtung
> 
> Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das ganze auf unter 600 Hz zu reduzieren und trotzdem diese Drehzahl zu erreichen, da es ja wirklich eine Beschränkung gibt, ist mir auch völlig neu..



Klare Antwort: Nein. 
Das liegt an der Konstruktion des Motors und ein kleines bisschen Physik.
Drehzahl = (60 * Frequenz) / Polpaarzahl 

Polpaarzahl kann nicht kleiner als 1 sein. Also folgt daraus, dass Du bei 600Hz maximal: 60 * 600 / 1 = 36000rpm schaffen kannst. (Bei Siemens ist es dann 33000rpm ohne die zusätzliche Lizenz)


----------



## maxder2te (24 November 2017)

Die Begrenzung mit den 599 Hz hat jetzt weniger lizenztechnische Gründe. Es ging Siemens vielmehr darum, dass einfach ein Produkt am Markt haben will, das nicht nur wegen der 600 Hz Funktion in die Exportbeschränkung fällt. (und bei jedem Neukunden muss man wieder prüfen, ob die Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden). Deshalb hat man den S120 mit 599 Hz begrenzt, darüber kommt man nur mit Lizenz.
Die S120 Module sind also nicht exportbeschränkt, die Lizenz hingegen schon.
Die paar Euronen, welche die 600 Hz-Lizenz kostet, sollten im Allgemeinen als reine Aufwandsentschädigung für den Verwaltungsaufwand gesehen werden.


----------

